

Startups, Not Bailouts Create New Jobs? Wait, So the Emperor Has No Clothes?  - davidblerner
http://www.davidblerner.com/david_b_lerner/2010/04/startups-not-bailouts-create-new-jobs-wait-so-the-emperor-has-no-clothes.html
People in the start-up and investment community understand from first-hand experience that when it comes to job creation- start-ups are where it's at. It's also great to have organizations like the Kauffman Foundation, (that actually study, support and promote entrepreneurship), around to back this up with some hard stats. Below, for example, is the staggering reality about new job creation in this country:
======
hga
Yes, but if you allow a banking system collapse of the 1930s style to happen
because you're unwilling to bail out "greedy", "evil", [fill in the blank],
startups aren't going to save you.

